

Rogue sites online threaten the vitality of the economy - kabuks
http://www.jsonline.com/news/opinion/rogue-sites-online-threaten-the-vitality-of-the-economy-kj3r94n-137537918.html

======
kabuks
This makes my blood boil. It's this kind of shameless twisting of facts that
makes these guys almost impossible to counter.

"Never pick a fight with a pig. You both get dirty and the pig enjoys it"

